# Nutzt ihr Sub-Pixel-Hinting aka Cleartype (für TFTs)?

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich habe vor kurzem beim Rumschauen im Kontrollzentrum entdeckt, dass es das Cleartype von Windows jetzt auch (oder schon immer?) bei KDE gibt (unter Erscheinungsbild/Schriften/Kantenglättung/Einrichten...).

Ich hab es jetzt mal angemacht, aber irgendwie sehen vor allem die Webseiten damit ziemlich komisch aus, finde ich. Generell ändert der Konqueror bei mir manchmal das Erscheinungsbild von bestimmten Webseiten bzgl. der Schriftarten, ohne dass ich (oder der Webmaster) was geändert hätte und meistens wird es bald darauf wieder "normal".

Naja, egal, hier geht's ja um Sub-Pixel-Hinting, also votet mal.  :Smile: 

ChrisM

----------

## chrib

Also ich setze es unter xfce4 ein, wobei ich dort unter den vier möglichen Einstellungen (RGB, BGR, Vertikal RGB und Vertikal BGR) keinen grossen Unterschied bemerke. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blind um den Unterschied zu sehen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lenz

Gibt es schon seit längerem, da ich aber immer noch im "Genuss" eines 19" CRT bin, verwende ich's nicht. Beim ersten TFT wird die Funktion natürlich aktiviert, denke ich.  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blind um den Unterschied zu sehen.  

 

Geht mir gleich, ich hab alle Möglichkeiten durchprobiert und nix gesehen.

----------

## hoschi

Habs damals bei Windows einmal aktiviert, alle Schriften sahen so komisch aus, dann habe ich das unter Linux gemacht, gleicher effekt.

Bin also TFT-User ganz ohne Cleartype.

----------

## chrib

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Habs damals bei Windows einmal aktiviert, alle Schriften sahen so komisch aus, dann habe ich das unter Linux gemacht, gleicher effekt.
> 
> Bin also TFT-User ganz ohne Cleartype.

 

Als meine Schriften sehen vollkommen normal aus. Vielleicht ist das auch noch von der Schriftart abhängig? Aufgrund mangelnder Windowsinstallation kann ich allerdings nicht überprüfen, ob es da irgendwie 'anders' aussieht.

----------

## Anarcho

Hm,

was soll das denn genau bringen?

Und geht das auch mit den Displays bei Notebooks? Habs dort mal unter XFCE4 angemacht, sehe aber keinen Unterschied.

Edit:

Ich habe das gerade mal an dem Windows-XP Rechner hier angemacht und ich muss sagen es hat Vor- und Nachteile.

Aber im grossen und ganzen sieht es ganz gut aus.

----------

## timbo2k

Ich nutze auch Sub-Pixel Schriftglättung, da ich es optisch einfach viel angenehmer finde. Gerade Webseiten sehen irgendwie viel schöner aus. Leider setzt die Schriftglättung bei manchen Schriften einfach aus. Ist vielleicht alles relativ aber ich möchte diese Funktion auf keinen Fall missen.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## marc

An ist es, Unterschied sehe ich aber  nicht.

Hauptsache mal was eingeschaltet.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

also eigentlich solltet ihr den Unterschied schon sehen, ist ziemlich deutlich.

Vielleicht muss man sich aber neu einloggen, einfach mal ausprobieren.  :Wink: 

ChrisM

PS: Zwischen den Optionen wie RGB, BGR usw. sehe ich auch keinen Unterschied.  :Sad: 

----------

## chrib

Also ich seh nur einen Unterschied, wenn Hinting komplett deaktivier, dann sind die Schriften ziemlich verwaschen bzw. unscharf. Bei Sub-Pixel-Hinting sieht das für mich genauso aus, als wenn ich Hinting aktiviere. Naja, ich hab beides an Hinting und Sub-Pixel-Hinting, scheint auf jeden Fall nicht zu stören.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalu

habe für "Was ist das?" gestimmt.

Was ist das eigentlich? Habe es jetzt einmal angemacht, aber sehe keinen Unterschied in KDE/Qt Apps

----------

## reptile

wenn ich rgb-subpixel-hinting anstelle, bekomme ich (ich weiss, ist auf nem tft an sich unmöglich) konvergenzfehler. also ist anti-aliasing an, und sph aus. geht mir übrigens sowohl aufm desktop-tft so, als auch auf auf dem vom schleppi.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Kleiner Tip für TFT-Besitzer - nur für KDE, da Gnome anscheinend etwas eigene Wege geht:

```
$ emerge corefonts ttf-bitstream-vera
```

/etc/fonts/local.conf:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?> 

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd"> 

<fontconfig> 

    <match target="font"> 

        <edit name="autohint" mode="assign">

            <bool>true</bool> 

        </edit> 

    </match> 

    <alias> 

        <family>serif</family> 

        <prefer> 

            <family>Bitstream Vera Serif</family> 

        </prefer> 

    </alias> 

    <alias> 

        <family>sans-serif</family> 

        <prefer> 

            <family>Bitstream Vera Sans</family> 

        </prefer> 

    </alias> 

    <alias> 

        <family>monospace</family> 

        <prefer> 

            <family>Bitstream Vera Sans Mono</family> 

        </prefer> 

    </alias> 

    <match target="font"> 

        <test qual="any" name="size" compare="more"> 

            <double>8</double> 

        </test> 

        <test qual="any" name="size" compare="less"> 

            <double>15</double> 

        </test> 

        <edit name="antialias" mode="assign"> 

            <bool>true</bool> 

        </edit> 

    </match> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/Type1/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/local/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/misc/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/CID/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/util/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/TTF/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/</dir> 

    <dir>/usr/kde/3.3/share/fonts/</dir>

</fontconfig>
```

Auszug aus /etc/X11/xorg.conf (betreffende Sektion in eurer xorg.conf mit dem nachfolgendem ersetzen):

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"    

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

    FontPath    "/usr/kde/3.3/share/fonts/"

EndSection
```

KDE-Kontrollzentrum:

Erscheinungsbild --> Schriften

Feste Breite =Monospace

Alle anderen = Sans Serif

Größe bei allen Schriften =10

Antialiasing =AUS

PS: xfs zum default-runlevel hinzufügen!

----------

## reptile

nee, dann ist ja _noch_ ein dienst mehr am start...

ausserdem siehts mit aa auch so gut aus, ohne den xfs.

----------

## amne

Na sowas, heute kam media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2 als Abhängigkeit mit irgenwas mit und seither sehen alle Schriftarten im Mozilla anders aus.  :Wink: 

Da meine Signatur extrem verwaschen wirkte habe ich mal Sub-Pixel-Hinting eingeschalten und mit RGB siehts doch tatsächlich besser aus.

----------

